# Camping On Hilton Head



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience or insight into camping on Hilton Head Island?

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Does anyone have any experience or insight into camping on Hilton Head Island?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]109202[/snapback]​


I have never heard of any campgrounds on Hilton Head. Maybe they think they are too "elegant" to have a tacky campground on their island.
Be interesting to see if anybody knows of any.

Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There are two campgrounds that I know of on Hilton Head, and they are not tacky. I believe one of them only allows Class A's, and the other has some stiff rules about what is allowed. If you google camping+hilton head, you should get both of them up (I think, I looked into this a little over a year ago).

Anyway, I thought I would have more fun somewhere else.

Tim


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

just returned from hilton head yesterday.... there are two camping areas 1 is for class a motorhomes located on the far side of the island near Harbor town. The 2 nd location is closer to the mainland and will take trailers and fithwheels no pop ups or truck campers. 
we have not stayed in the campground... I thought they were expensive. Edisto (sp?) beach was featured in Trailer life a couple years ago and is in the general area and looks much more beach friendly. The campground on Hilton head does not offer beach access you would have to drive about 15 minutes to the closest beach in Port Royal sound. If you have a boat this campground would be perfect.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We would highly recommend Edisto Beach State park. If beach is what you want defintely try to get reservations in the Beach campground. There has been some discussion on here about this park. RV Carolina just posted some pictures. We haven't gone digital yet so no pic posting for us.

Happy Campin'


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

The last time that we were at Hilton Head we stayed in a hotel. I had to laugh at the only two car dealers allowed on the island; BMW and Mercedes Benz.
Can you say "high rent"? Perhaps things have changed now but I don't think I would enjoy camping there.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Too far for us, but my wife use to go there as a child and they have a great time camping out by the ocean. Of course she can't remember any of the campgrounds.









I willing to guess they are all gone anyway by now and replace with million dollar homes.


----------

